# Flu vaccine Fluarix



## Kreismann (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know what CPT to use for Fluarix for Medicare. I can't find a specific code.
Should it be Q2039 - Not otherwise specified?

Thank you,
Kristi


----------



## Deb2009 (Sep 9, 2011)

We are using Q2039.


----------



## tish.hermann (Jan 9, 2012)

Is anyone receiving payment on the Q2039 with Medicare?    Thanks for your help
~Tish


----------



## twilson@fmchosp.com (May 2, 2012)

Have you had luck with the Q2039?  We also used that and Medicare denied all of ours.  When I call them they agree that there isn't a better code, but yet all my redeterminations come back as saying they will not pay for an unspecified.  I am ready to pull my hair out!


----------



## jerijoa (Oct 31, 2012)

I am with a Florida family practice doctor, and ALL of our Q2039's were denied, needing further documentation.  I called the supplier, which happened to be Glaxo-Smith-Kline for advice.  They said use 90656 - I called Medicare to see if they will accept this, and the answer was yes.  Maybe you would have luck by calling your supplier too.


----------



## lcarpenter (Sep 5, 2013)

*Cpc*

It's 90656


----------

